# Jackson 4/9/21



## Hunter/Mason (Apr 10, 2021)

It’s been years since I did any bow fishing. I bought all new reels and everything several years ago but never even opened it till yesterday. My buddy came over and we put my sons 14/48 in the water and took off to where he saw some big gar the other day while bass fishing. We had no sun but still did good for the first 30 mins out. Shot at 6 and killed 4. I forgot how much I loved it. I’ve only did it once before during the day time. I used to only go at night at Juliet. The fish were deep and I wasn’t sure we could even hit em.


----------



## antharper (Apr 18, 2021)

Good shooting ! Often overlooked but u got some fine eating there


----------

